# Debian: wie kann ich Jboss als dienst starten?



## jackisback (28. Juli 2008)

Die Überschrift sagt es schon und zwar habe ich jboss als Webserver installiert nun möchte ich das der Jboss beim Start des Systems automatisch mit gestartet wird.

Wo muss ich welchen Eintrag machen oder welchen Befehl eingeben?


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

Start/Stop-Skrip unter /etc/init.d erstellen, dann in den Runleveln eintragen

```
update-rc.d $SCRIPTNAME defaults
```
, neu booten und überprüfen, ob der Server läuft.

HTH


----------



## jackisback (28. Juli 2008)

Ok ich lege also eine datei.sh an und in dieser befindet sich dann code der den Jboss dann startet.


```
#! /bin/bash
start(){
  /jboss/bin/run.sh -b 127.0.0.1
}

stop(){
  /jboss/bin/stop.sh
}
```

so etwa ? Leider habe ich von bash Programmierung keine Ahnung.


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

guck Dir die Scripte unter /etc/init.d an und verwende /etc/init.d/skeleton als Vorlage. Im Grunde ist das recht trivial und schnell umsetzbar.


----------



## jackisback (28. Juli 2008)

Nur mal zum Verständnis kann ich nicht das Script nehmen dass Jboss schon mitbringt, mit dem Namen jboss_init_suse.sh. Dann muss man einen Symbolischen link anlegen.
Leider hört da schon mein Latein auf. 

Wie legt man einen Symbolischen link an und ist dieser dann auch permanent?

Tut mir leid dass ich so triviale Fragen stellen muss, bin erst seit 3 Tagen auf Linux unterwegs.


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

Symlink:

```
ln -s $TARGET $LINKNAME
```

 *Ob* Du die Datei verlinken solltest weiß ich nicht, da ich die Datei nicht kenne, ausprobieren kannst Du es, da es normalerweise nicht problematisch ist, ein initscript hinzuzufügen.


----------

